# Tiller extension AND Shifter



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Is there a company that makes a kit of some sort that extends the shifter on the tiller extension, or anyone who has done this? I was thinking about running a shift cable to the console, but think it would be nice to keep it all on the tiller extension. Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry! I forgot to add that my motor is a 1999 25hp yamaha 2 stroke tiller


----------

